# INTP, ENTP, INFP, or ENFP



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Definitely. That's the basics of identifying your most natural functioning, too, albeit with an eye for what's typical of being a child and what's just you.


----------



## moowithelsie (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright! Well, I can describe myself as a child, and maybe you could help me out! I'm not very good at this function thing 

I was a big 'why' or 'what if' child. I always wanted to know how things worked and I frequently would asked my parents things like 'what if sunflowers grew into the sky?' and kind of random things like that. I collected rocks at one point and caterpillars at another. I usually had 4 or 5 good friends, but I generally was able to socialize well with everyone. I never really got involved with the majority of the kids though, I always was friends with the 'outcast' types. I remember I was nice to the 'weird' kids that everyone made fun of because I didn't think they had any good reason to be mean in the first place. I always loved science class, more than anything else. (And I still do, haha) I always said what I wanted, despite of what others may think, even if it upset someone. I've learned how to be tactful since then  If my parents were mad at me, it made me really uncomfortable and my brain would totally freeze up and I would cry. I think I was a pretty calm child, (Minus the ADHD), with maybe occasional outbursts. 

I went through a wolf stage where I would play wolves with all my friends, and I would always insist that we used the REAL ranks and were as true to life (my fantasy of the life of a wolf) as possible. I'd also be competitive...I think I started using the computer in the 4th grade and I was quite good at it. I also liked to write, and make up characters but never stories. I couldn't get organized.

Oh, and I was MESSY! My organization skills didn't really even BEGIN appear until maybe the seventh grade, haha. My room is still a disaster about 50% of time.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

What it sounds to me is that you used Ne a lot as a child (in your specific examples, at least), and possibly dominant. Would you say that, looking at your childhood, that was a function you used naturally? Or would you volunteer another function - or even two?


----------



## moowithelsie (Jan 31, 2010)

I think I would have to agree with you that Ne was my dominant trait in my childhood! I'm not really sure if any of the functions would quite measure up. I took one of the functional analysis surveys earlier and I managed to forget to save the results. But, I scored about the same on Ne and T with Ti being dominant, moderately high on Fi, Se, and then nothing else presented distinctly. I think the survey definitely helped me understand the functions a bit more. The website suggested ENTP. I'm thinking I may reconsider this option, considering how Ne seemed to have been my dominant trait throughout childhood and still seems to possibly be dominant now. There are parts of ENFP I identify with, but when you break down the functions, I identify more with Ti than Fi as a guiding force.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

It's very interesting to have Ne and Se close together. When assessing your weak areas, would you say your weaknesses more closely resemble Ni or Si (i.e., 'not studious enough')?


----------



## moowithelsie (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't think I understand Ni quite as well as I understand Si..I have a hard time understanding exactly what the definition is takling about. I would have to say my Si is definitely weak..I actually think I scored lowest in that category. I have little need to connect with the past and reflect on previous experiences and memories. I mean, obviously, I do, but I tend to see following convention and tradition because that's how it's always been to be a flaw rather than a weakness.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Ni is much like Ne in that it perceives connections and patterns (Ne and Ni are perceiving functions, or how we take information in the world). Ni is more of an unconscious function - instead of making connections like Ne does, it's more pre-disposed to analyze things. In using Ni, you may think of the moments when you have a sudden insight where everything comes together for you at once, letting you understand it completely. For us Ni dominant users, it's usually not very dramatic, though.

If you'd like a diagram, although I'm not sure how it'll help:
Ne: A-C-D-L-X-Z.
Ni: A-C-D-L... Z.

Ne consciously forms connections with things, and Ni has more of a sudden 'jump' in the process, coming to the conclusion in a very quick moment.


----------



## moowithelsie (Jan 31, 2010)

I think that I might use Si more than Ni, even though I really don't use Si very much at all...Ni just sounds very...vague. Using words like 'mystical' or 'magical' throw me off. 

I took a different funtional analysis survey, and this is what I got:

*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*
extraverted Sensing (Se) *********************** (23.4)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) ***************** (17)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ****************************************** (42.6)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************** (22.4)
limited use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************* (33.4)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ***************************************** (41.5)
excellent us
eextraverted Feeling (Fe) *********************** (23)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************ (36.5)
excellent use
Now my Fi and Ti are close


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

moowithelsie said:


> I think that I might use Si more than Ni, even though I really don't use Si very much at all...Ni just sounds very...vague. Using words like 'mystical' or 'magical' throw me off.
> 
> I took a different funtional analysis survey, and this is what I got:
> 
> ...


To me, it looks like you may be an ENTP. Definitely ENxP due to high Ne. (I rule out INTP because of strong Fe and Fi) Actually, your functions look quite similar to mine. You might not want to rule out ENFP right away, though.


----------



## moowithelsie (Jan 31, 2010)

That's what the site told me as well! But I've been reading comparisons between ENFP and ENTP and ENTPs seem to be characterized by their cunning, manipulation, and desire to run 'social experiments' on the people they know. I have a tendency to analyze and try to understand how people think, but it's much more passive- I'd prefer to sit back and watch others rather than push their limits myself.

ENTPs also seem to have a love of debate, which in some ways, I identify with. I understand that oftentimes, debating isn't meant to offend or be personal. I'm somewhat hard to offend or embarrass. But like I said before, I do HATE to be wrong, and have a hard time admitting defeat and tend to stick to my guns in an argument, which seems to be more of an ENFP type thing to do. 

One of my good friends is definitely an ENFP, and I've found that she has a much stronger desire to please other people than I do. In fact, I barely do at all. I'll compromise to get to a solution, but I don't base my actions or words on what other people want to hear. She is always saying "My mother wants..." "my sister wants.." "my friend wants...", and I'm always asking her what SHE wants, and telling her THAT is what she should do. She seems almost uncomfortable with pleasing herself rather than others. I'm not sure if this is just her or all ENFPs, or just her. Otherwise, we do click really well. She also told me that one of my most marked traits is that I'm not afraid to take the best available options. It's not really selfish, but I'm not afraid to take the best part of whatever in a situation if no one else is speaking up. She also feels a duty to take care of other's emotions, whereas I do not. I like to help people and do things (I'm not so good at the emotional comforting thing, more like do favors or help with math homework), but I don't feel like I have to. I only do if I want to. 

Maybe I'm a little more manipulative than I think..if I do manipulate people, I don't even realize I do it. I guess I have manipulated other people in order to get to some OTHER person that I want to get to and haven't felt bad about it. I've purposefully made friends with people with the intention of getting something out of it. Maybe that is a little manipulative. 

Also, the only thing that confuses me is that when I read any extraverted type, something about it seems amiss- I'm not sure what it is. It's almost as if Extraverts base their identities outside of themselves, which I don't really do. I actually feel as if I have two identities, one introverted and one extraverted. I can spend lots of time with people and have fun, but it's eventually very taxing and stressful. I can spend hours and hours on end alone, learning about something, and my energy level will drop but I won't want to socialize. 

Well, extraverted feeling actually is the 2nd to lowest score on there, just ahead of introverted sensing, but I'm not sure if rank or score is more useful. I think that maybe I've learned how to use my Fe function from my INFJ father.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

moowithelsie said:


> That's what the site told me as well! But I've been reading comparisons between ENFP and ENTP and ENTPs seem to be characterized by their cunning, manipulation, and desire to run 'social experiments' on the people they know. I have a tendency to analyze and try to understand how people think, but it's much more passive- I'd prefer to sit back and watch others rather than push their limits myself.
> 
> ENTPs also seem to have a love of debate, which in some ways, I identify with. I understand that oftentimes, debating isn't meant to offend or be personal. I'm somewhat hard to offend or embarrass. But like I said before, I do HATE to be wrong, and have a hard time admitting defeat and tend to stick to my guns in an argument, which seems to be more of an ENFP type thing to do.
> 
> ...


Honestly, no description will ever fit you 100%. Perhaps there are those people who fit it to a T. Most of us aren't like that, though. Hell, I label myself as an eNxP. I almost always test as INTP nowadays (when taking tests that don't focus specifically on functions. Otherwise, I get ENTP). It's up to you to decide which group you'd like to "associate" yourself with. At the end of the day, you're just you.


----------



## moowithelsie (Jan 31, 2010)

Oooohhh yeah, I definitely realize that. I definitely identify with too many categories to pick just one. We're just trying to squeeze the nature-made mind into 16 separate man-made categories. I kind of want to just go with xNxP and call it a day.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

moowithelsie said:


> Oooohhh yeah, I definitely realize that. I definitely identify with too many categories to pick just one. We're just trying to squeeze the nature-made mind into 16 separate man-made categories. I kind of want to just go with xNxP and call it a day.


Whatever floats your boat :happy:


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Honestly, no description will ever fit you 100%. Perhaps there are those people who fit it to a T. Most of us aren't like that, though. Hell, I label myself as an eNxP. I almost always test as INTP nowadays (when taking tests that don't focus specifically on functions. Otherwise, I get ENTP). It's up to you to decide which group you'd like to "associate" yourself with. At the end of the day, you're just you.


Agreed, in fact looking at descriptions to determine type is the epitome of stereotyping. The one reason that I overlooked my type and my tempmerament was based on descriptions. I think that many claiming to be ISTP mistype because they focus on mechanics, X sports and other things that I am not.


----------



## moowithelsie (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I don't really want to identify myself in a way that doesn't really represent me  If I go by the way my functional analysis worked out, there really is no clear definition. And I don't want to stick a label on myself if I don't identify with the other people who ALSO identify with that label; I would be misrepresenting myself. 

Myers-briggs is a cool theory, but I don't seem to fit well enough in any of the types to pick just one to identify with.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Take a functional analysis test next week and your scores are sure to change, take it two weeks later, it will change again, take it again later it changes. See a pattern here? The point is those test may get your type, but their function is simply to give you some indication of what cognitive functions you are using at the time of the test. So don't attempt to determine your type by the results. 

What are you meaning when you say, "I don't want to stick a label on myself if I don't identify with the other people who ALSO identify with that label"? Only an extraverted type or someone respecting that they need to identify with others would make that type of assertion. In other words, the average introvert would not.


----------



## moowithelsie (Jan 31, 2010)

Hm, I see your point. I don't know, I don't want to be lumped together with people I know I'm not like. I like my labels to accurately represent me.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

moowithelsie said:


> Hm, I see your point. I don't know, I don't want to be lumped together with people I know I'm not like. I like my labels to accurately represent me.


Maybe some others have their own opinion but what I have observed from talking on the forums and with people in real life, is that introverts (even ISTJs) do not want to be like others, but more importantly they know they're not like others. As an introvert I see the similarities, but know one is exactly like me, because of my subjectivity.


----------



## moowithelsie (Jan 31, 2010)

Ha, well I definitely identify with those statements. I've always been different from everyone else, I've never once wanted to conform in my entire life. Conformity and trying to fit into a group always seems like lying about who you really are, at least to me. But, I find if I said, "Hey, I'm an ESFJ!" Then I would be completely misrepresenting myself. It wouldn't be truthful. This isn't a fitting in a box issue, it's an accurate representation issue.

Hence, why I like the idea of xNxP so much. If I wanted to conform, I would just pick one type and jump into their community.


----------



## xackery (Apr 17, 2009)

Edit: After reading posts above me, I discovered I'm just re-iterating their points. Never the less, I kept the post in tact for you. Enjoy!

I think people aren't always easily typed, so don't fret over it too much. You can change your personality on a whim anyways if you have enough motivation, especially between types that are close to one another. As long as your cognitive mindset is prepared for revolutions and can be comfortable with the implications I can't imagine why you can't just flip it like a switch. There seems to be implications on what you value depending on how you score each type, your core beliefs may go into a state of turmoil, but unless you're an extreme case of a specific personality it isn't really going to jump out and be super obvious.

That's my personal opinion about personalities at least.

Some may argue we're all fixed personalities, and that during these up and down swings we aren't being true to ourselves or whatever, but really.. does it matter? As long as you are happy with who you are, I don't think what category you are is important.

NOW on to the actual fun of knowing your type.. You probably identify with each type, so..Why not just say you're all? 

Or just pick one and work towards being it. 

Philosophical note: The only way you'll fit into a box is if you conform to the edges.


----------



## moowithelsie (Jan 31, 2010)

You know, that's what I think I'll do! I'm pretty sure NT is my best fit temperament because SJs are my complete opposite. I know I'm NOT an SJ, and I'm pretty positive I'm not a J at all! But other than that, I feel quite flexible! If I see it more in big-picture terms and can see how ALL the types relate at once, I can understand the whole system better. It makes me feel like switching into SP or NF personalities sometimes is okay, and doesn't nullify my NT-ness. 

Well, I think that your personality and behavior change over time- who I am now does is not who I was as a child. Maybe I was more outgoing as a child, but now I'm exhausted by groups and need time to recharge my battery after prolonged socializing. I don't think that because I maybe favored my E function as a child means I always will. 

Or, maybe I'm just an alien.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

moowithelsie said:


> I understand the basic functions and how they interact, and with your definitions, that makes me feel even more confident that I do have a Ti preference. I'm a pretty analytical person and conclusions drawn through poor logic and irrationality drive me crazy to no end. Take gay marriage for example- those who are opposed to it do not frustrate me because they are 'hateful' or 'don't understand', they frustrate me because they have no sound evidence for supporting their beliefs besides personal fear and religion.
> 
> Also, both of my parents are NFs- my mother is ENFP and my father is INFJ. I think that perhaps being raised in a household of NFs helped me observe and develope a Fe function that most other Ti-core-types don't have. I don't like helping others for the sake of helping others, but I do really enjoy doing something for a close friend that's really genuine. I don't go out of my way to buy my friends or family gifts if I'm out of the country, but if I see something I KNOW they would like, I'll buy it. I'm a failure at birthday gifts...I have a very hard time choosing something unless it jumps in my face. It also seems kind of disingenuous.
> 
> ...


That's funny. I'm an INFP, yet I usually feel awkward when people cry...Sometimes, I just want to run away when people cry. I don't know---maybe I'm really an INTP, who knows? Then again, I feel more like an INFP so I guess that's what my type is.


----------



## ThinkerNinja (Mar 21, 2010)

half the stuff on the threads people post are irrelevant to determining their type :frustrating: it's annoying!


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

You sound more INFP than the others to me.

I'd quote the reasons why but I can't be bothered


----------



## Derek Mcilvenna (Mar 19, 2012)

I would say xnfp


----------

